# beretta 92fs ammo



## Lew

just bought first beretta. what is best ammo for target and best for defence thanks lew


----------



## Shipwreck

I personally like CCI Blazer aluminum the best. Then Federal from wal-mart.

For self defense 124 grain (NON +P - just regular 124 grain) Gold Dots and 124 grain Federal Hydrashok are my 2 favs. The hydrashok is my first preference. It seems to be the most accurate defense round in the 92 that I have tried.


----------



## denner

Your 92 will eat anything in range ammo, Speer Gold-Dot 124grn+p is on par as well.


----------



## cougartex

Target practice I use WWB, Remington Shur Shot, or Federal all FMJ. For self defense I use Federal Hydra-Shock, Remington Golden Saber, or Hornady Critical Self Defense all JHP.


----------



## Shipwreck

cougartex said:


> , or Hornady Critical Self Defense all JHP.


I don;t know if they have different weights out yet - but I tried some 9mm Critical Defense 115gr JHP - and it shot an inch or two low at 7 yards with my Beretta 92. I had the same issue with 115gr Gold dot. Yet, I can shoot 115gr FMJ with no issues. Strange...

With all the problems with dud rounds with 9mm critical defense rounds a year ago or so, I avoid that stuff.


----------



## Lew

*ammo*

thanks for the info will go out tomorrow and buy and try thanks lew


----------



## Blackbeard

*Lew!*

*CONGRATS* on your New 92FS!

I use:

- Range: WWB 115gr FMJ _(Value Pack Box of 100 Rounds is $19.97 at Walley World)_
- Personal Defense: Federal HST LE 147gr JHP for my Short Barrel (3") Pistols, and Federal HST LE 124gr JHP for my Full Sized Barrel Pistols. _(Box of 50 Rounds is $28.99 On-Line)_

Cheers!

BB


----------

